# Ben Pearson Bow?



## paulknisley (Nov 20, 2008)

I am looking for information on the type of _finish _that was used on a 30 year old pearson bow.
The bow is a; Model Colt 7070, Serial # BD5518 it is 62": 40#-28".

The finish is pre-poly. I removed most of it with mineral spirits, NOT a good sign. I was kind of hoping that it was at least Spar Varnish.

paul


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Paul. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

to Archery Talk.

This probably isn't a good forum to ask that question. You may want to look at the other forums and find a better match, maybe General Archery Discussion or maybe History Talk.

Good luck!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------

